# Rummaging around and found this



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

The lost is unlost, except for the power supply, I have no idea where that got off to, guess I'll have to hunt up another. I bought it in about 2008-2009 and played around with it for a bit but didn't really take to it. I don't remember but, I probably just wasn't grasping how to use it. I'll give it another go when I get a PS.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

From Digitrax:
Note: The PS315 Power Supply is made for the US and Canadian markets. The DCS50 can be used with any power supply that delivers 15V AC, 3Amps. If you are using DCS50 outside US and Canada, please order DCS50 alone and purchase the power supply locally.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you! I missed that. Now I will go see what I can find.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It’s not the most intuitive to use and the techno babble manual doesn’t help. Maybe check out some YouTube videos which could help you with it’s operation.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I think that the manuals were one of the reasons I never got very far into it. It sure was a waste of money, not using it.
My main interest in it now is that you are supposed to be able to use dc locos in a consist, don't remember know how that works with dcc locos, but that would be nice.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Assuming they're relatively speed matched,you can consist DC locos with regular DCC locos.On the other hand,consisting DC locos with sound equipped locos can't be done.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

And my lone DCC loco is sound equipped.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I've revised my answer and gave it more thoughts.What I said is absolutely true for DC powered track for the following reason:

Most newer DCC decoders,including sound decoders, are designed to run on straight DC without any problem in single engine operation.The drawback with sound decoders is that they require a 5 to 7 volts supply before they start moving in DC mode while regular DC engines (no decoder) start moving as soon as you crank any throttle value,

Since you have a Digitrax system wich allows running DC engines (using address 00) on DCC,then there is a fair "may be".Put both engines on the same DCC powered track without consisting them,then dial them both(sounder + 00) and MU them on your Zephyr.If they start moving at the same time and run at the same speeds,then you can MU your sound equipped loco with a straight DC one.

Perfection isn't required...pretty close is good enough.Then put the faster one up front and don't leave an idle DC loco sitting on DCC current and you should be OK.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Brakeman, I haven't run across a power supply yet, but if I ever find one I'll give it a try.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

My DCC requires a 15v ac, 3 amp power supply. I'm wondering, do I have a range of amps that I can use. Say if I found a 2 amp ps, would that be to few amps to do any good? If I found one that had 4-5 amps, would that be to much, and burn something up?
I found an electronics store in my town, that's one of those places run by an older gentleman, with all kinds of stuff tucked away. I thought I'd go there to see if I could come up with something.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

You should get a power supply that's equal to or larger than the DCC command station requirement. If the power supply is too small, the DCC system could try to pull more current through the supply than it can handle and cause it to overheat. Having a power supply that's a bit too large is not a problem because the DCC system shouldn't exceed the 3 amps that its rated for. As long as the voltage is correct, the larger power supply won't damage the DCC system. You don't want to go way over the rated power needed since then you're paying for capacity that you'll never use.

Mark


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, thanks Mark.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The DCS50 limits its output to 12V but can handle up to 15V so any voltage between these two values will work just fine.However,if you go with the minimal 12V input,it would be best to have a little spare amperage (like 4+) so that the voltage remain constant should you need close to the 2.5A limitation of the DCS50.

Excess voltage creates useless heat,too much burns out components.Having more amperage available doesn't hurt a thing,the component simply won't use it.

CAUTION...the DCS50 requires a barrel type connector (US2 prong plug) with POSITIVE center DC output.There are a few sizes of these and polarity is important.I suggest you bring the Zephyr with you when shopping.


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I like that throttle because of its hard rotating throttle and semi realistic fwd reverse handle, I want to see them do that on a hand throttle. And get a true brake/lap/release handle. If they can do that on a stationary throttle you can do it on a mobile throttle.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Haven't found a PS yet, but haven't been to the old electronics store yet either, hopefully get to that this week sometime.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The DCS50/51 come with their own power supply so you probably have one somewhere that you haven't found.They're rectangular black boxes with approx. 4 feet wires both ends,much like many computer power supplies.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I probably threw it away in one of my clean out the closet sweeps, and didn't realize what it went to.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I ran across this power supply today, will it be ok with my DCC?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

That looks like just a transformer A/C to A/C, not a power supply. Some of the old Digitrax command stations would work with just a transformer, not sure about the DCS50. That transformer also is about only 2 amps.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Based on Digitrax's web page infos,the Zephyr (DCS 50) is powered with a PS315 wich outputs 15VAC-3A (45VAC) and is no longer available.It has since been replaced with the PS314 delivering 13.8VDC-3.6A wich is what came with my Zephyr Extra.

So this transformer should work though,as said before,it lacks the stamina to use the full capabilities of the Zephyr's 2.5A.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think I'll do some more looking around.
This is about 2.3a right? volts/watts = 2.3333


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Just don't exceed the voltage.Some extra amperage won't hurt and having an extra margin is even recommended,something like 4A+ in this case.It keeps voltage stable throughout the Zephyr's 0 to 2.5A range.


----------

